# What is your PB scramble?



## MarkA64 (Oct 26, 2019)

This is mine:
F2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F L' B2 R' D L' B' L R F2 D

(White bottom, green front)

Time: 12.76

Share yours!


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 26, 2019)

R’ F U R2 F2 D2 B2 U’ B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R D B’ D L’ F2 L’ U

Time: 12.66


----------



## ABadRubiksSolver (Oct 26, 2019)

L D U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 B R F D' L2 D L' U2 (8.86)


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 26, 2019)

L U F2 L2 U' F' D L2 U R L2 F' D2 B D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F(11.13)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 26, 2019)

12.784 B' D L' F D L B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R L B2 D2 R' D L' solved with white cross


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 26, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> 12.784 B' D L' F D L B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R L B2 D2 R' D L' solved with white cross


scramble: B' D L' F D L B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R L B2 D2 R' D L' 
Inspection: z2 y2
cross: F L2 R D2
F2L1: U L' U' L
F2L2: R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L3: d' R' U' R U R' U R
F2L4: U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: r U R U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r F2


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 26, 2019)

KM the cuber said:


> scramble: B' D L' F D L B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R L B2 D2 R' D L'
> Inspection: z2 y2
> cross: F L2 R D2
> F2L1: U L' U' L
> ...


What did you get with your solution?


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 26, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What did you get with your solution?


I can't really remember. that was a long time ago


----------



## TheKravCuber (Oct 26, 2019)

B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B' L' D U' R D B' L' F2 U 
(10.54) had a CMLL skip lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 26, 2019)

KM the cuber said:


> I can't really remember. that was a long time ago


Lol. An HOUR is a long time


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 26, 2019)

My PB scramble (only 3rd sub-8)
B' D' B2 R' D2 F L2 F U' B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 B2 R2
solved on white with blue on front (preserve the pair in the back; 9 move LL; 36 moves, so terrible TPS)

Time: 7.31


----------



## Llewelys (Oct 26, 2019)

I _s m a s h e d _my previous 16.25 PB with a 13.99 with this scramble: R' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 D R' F U' B D2 R2 B2

Edit: Here's the reconstruction
z2 y // inspection
L D' F' D2 // cross
y U L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R' U R' F R F' R // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' x R' U' L U R U' L' U x' // OLL
U2 x R2' D2 (R U R') D2 (R U' R) x' U // PLL (A)


----------



## TheLegend12 (Oct 26, 2019)

I just got mine last night. F2 D’ F’ D’ R2 D2 F’ B’ L D’ F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B’ D2 F’ B2. Yellow cross 15.76.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 26, 2019)

F' D' B2 U' D' R2 L' U B' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2

11.26 
this is also with ZZ so idk if it is a good cfop scramble or not,


----------



## Iquerno (Oct 26, 2019)

L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' U' R' B' U' L' R2 B2 U2 L2 U'

19.722

Used Intuitive F2L, 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL.
In 2-look OLL I used the standard algorithm to solve the L shape, and I ended up doing 1LLL without EP or EO, lol.

What are the odds?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 26, 2019)

My pb is 8.8 but I don't have the scramble and reconstruction
But I have the reconstruction of one of my 4 sub10 singles 

L' F' U B U' R F' D' B2 D' B U B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U D (9.92)

z2 y
U' L F' B
U L' U L y R' U R
U' L' U L2 U' L'
U L' U L U2' L' U L
U y L' U L
U2 r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2'


----------



## mattboeren (Oct 26, 2019)

U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B L B' L2 U2 F L R2 B U B R2
(green front with top and i do with cross)
time : 21.60s
it was a lucky solve my second best is 25.390s


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Scramble: L R2 U’ L2 U2 R2 D’ L2 D F2 D’ B2 L D2 B’ L’ U’ L2 F D L2
Yellow top, orange front (white cross)
Solution: The time was 11.723.
Cross: D R U R’ F R
1st Pair: U’ L’ U L
2nd Pair: U2 R U2 R' U y (yellow top, blue front) R U' R'
3rd Pair: y' (yellow top, orange front) U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
4th Pair: L U' L'
OLL: U2 F U R U' R' F' U2
PLL: Skip


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 27, 2019)

R' L' F2 D L2 D' L2 B F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2

Time was 8.54, fullstep

z2
R’ F’ U’ L D2 // Cross
L’ U L // F2L 1
U R’ F R F’ R’ U’ R // F2L 2
U2 R U’ R’ L U’ L’ // F2L 3
U’ R U’ R’ U R U R’ // F2L 4
U2 R U R’ U R U2 R’ // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL
U2 // AUF
54 moves
6.32 TPS

Too bad I had a G-Perm


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 27, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> R' L' F2 D L2 D' L2 B F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2
> 
> Time was 8.54, fullstep
> 
> ...


this is how I do it
z2
R’ F’ L D2 // Cross
U R' F R F' R' U' R // F2L 1
R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U (U R U' R')3 // F2L 3
y' U' R U R' U(Winter variation)R2 D R' U' R D' R2// F2L 4
LL skip,no AUF and it's only 43 move


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 27, 2019)

KM the cuber said:


> this is how I do it
> z2
> R’ F’ L D2 // Cross
> U R' F R F' R' U' R // F2L 1
> ...


U may wanna include the z2 at the start


----------



## ezings (Oct 27, 2019)

Idk if this counts as a PB cause i average 14 and this is a 3.56, but i'll post it anyway.
D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R

y'
L U L // xxcross
R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // LL
20 moves
Time: 3.56


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> U may wanna include the z2 at the start


rotations in inspection don't count as moves, that wouldn't even make sense


----------



## kadabrium (Oct 27, 2019)

L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U F' D' U F' D2 F L2 U' L B'

x y' //blue cross orange front
D F' L F2 //C
R' U2 R U2 L U L' //F1
U2 R' U R U L' U' L //F2
U' R U' R' //F3
U R' U R //F4/OS
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //P


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Oct 27, 2019)

B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U R' U2 R' D U' R' F

So easy, reconstruction here:


----------



## ProStar (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't have scramble for my PB, I got it during a relay  I do have a scramble for a solve a got that was extremely close to PB.

White top, green front:

U, F, L’, U’, R2, F2, L, D2, B2, U, F2, R’, F2, R2, F2, L, B2, U2, B2, R2 - 33.406


----------



## SM cubing (Oct 27, 2019)

Edvin-kun said:


> Idk if this counts as a PB cause i average 14 and this is a 3.56, but i'll post it anyway.
> D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R
> 
> y'
> ...


nice job using one of the most infamous lol scrambles on the internet to fake your solve


----------



## ezings (Oct 28, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> nice job using one of the most infamous lol scrambles on the internet to fake your solve


its my friends scramble, he actually got that in twisty timer


----------



## Adityathecuber (Oct 28, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scramble: L R2 U’ L2 U2 R2 D’ L2 D F2 D’ B2 L D2 B’ L’ U’ L2 F D L2
> Yellow top, orange front (white cross)
> Solution: The time was 11.723.
> Cross: D R U R’ F R
> ...


At OLL you should have done F R U R' U' F'
Which could save your regrip and auf


----------



## speedcubesite (Oct 28, 2019)

Mine was a really recognizable and short OLL with a PLL skip. Super lucky, but I'll take it 

Scramble: D F' R' B2 R D F2 D' L D2 L2 D L2 D R' U R' U R2 D2 B' R2 B2 L' B L2 B

Inspection: Y' Y Y Y'

Solution: F D D F R' Y' Y R U R' Y' R' F R Y' U' L U' U' L' L' U' L' L' U' L' Y U L U' U' L' L' U' L' L' U' L' U' R U' R' U Y' R' U R 2R U 2R' U U 2R U 2R' Lw' U' L U' L' U' U' Lw

Replay: https://speedcube.site/replay/3436 - 12.66


----------



## ProStar (Oct 29, 2019)

I just got a new PB, 31.98. Scramble with cross on top:

R2, F, L, R2, D', U, B2, D, U2, R2, F2, D, U', R', F2, B', D2, U, R', U


----------



## waltermcy0110 (Nov 2, 2019)

Got this fresh-new PB yesterday night

R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D' B' D2 B2 U2 L' U R'

z2 x // Inspection
M U' M2' Uw R Uw' Rw' //F2B(7/7)
Uw M' Uw' M'//Fix Centres(4/11)
U' U' R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL(10/21)
U M' U M' U M2' U2 M2' // LSE(8/29)
//21:50, 1/11/2019
//8.66s, 3.27 TPS


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Adityathecuber said:


> At OLL you should have done F R U R' U' F'
> Which could save your regrip and auf


Yeah, that's true. I must not have been thinking. That is still much better than I average, though. I average low to mid 20s. Even if I had done f R U R' U' f', I don't think it would have been sub-10.


----------



## CubeBlazer (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeet LL Skips for days
Scramble: L' B' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 U R2 F2 R F' L F2 L' R2
Solution:
z2 //inspection
R2 (U' D2) R2' //cross
U' R U R' U l U L' U' M' //F2L1
U' r' U' R U M' //F2L2
U' L' U L U' L' U' L //F2L3
U2 R U2' R' U' R U2' R' //1LLSLL
U //AUF
//4.846 PB on August 1, 2019
//7.64 TPS


----------



## Atomix (Nov 4, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> This is mine:
> F2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F L' B2 R' D L' B' L R F2 D
> 
> (White bottom, green front)
> ...


 
D F D2 F L2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' B F L U B U' L'
Time : 15.46(Second PB)

White top, Green front


----------



## Izaden (Nov 5, 2019)

White top, Green front

D2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B D U B L' B D B2 R D2 U

Time: 50.59 (I know I'm slow!)


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 5, 2019)

Scramble: U' L' D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L R' U2 F' U B U' L2 R' U' B2 F2
Time: 8.273

Rotate to blue front, yellow top (x2)
Cross L’ F D’ R’ U’ F2 D2
F2L1 y’ R U’ R’ U R’ U’ R
F2L2 U’ L F’ L’ F L U L’
F2L3 U L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L
F2L4 U R U R’ U2 R U’ R’
OLL (Skip)
PLL U’ R U R’ U’ D R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U R2 U D’

# of moves / Time = 55 moves (HTM) / 8.273sec
= 6.64 TPS

Pretty efficient F2L there, that G perm was very fast tho


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 6, 2019)

Edvin-kun said:


> Idk if this counts as a PB cause i average 14 and this is a 3.56, but i'll post it anyway.
> D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R
> 
> y'
> ...


i got a 5.91, same solution


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> i got a 5.91, same solution


I got a 3.752


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 6, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> i got a 5.91, same solution


4.392 first go lol. I average 21


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 6, 2019)

I got 3.30.
But as SM cubing already said, this scramble is one of those fake scrambles on the internet


----------



## Fredrick (Nov 6, 2019)

Scramble: U2 F2 B' R B2 D F' R' U' F' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 

I got 18.253 with this scramble. I nearly beat it last week with a 18.5. I use CFOP with white cross. Full PLL and 2 look oll.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 6, 2019)

0.1 seconds away from a new PB, time was 30.72

Scramble: U', B', U, B', L', R2, D2, B', L2, R, D, B', L2, D, B', R2, L2, B, D2, R'

White on top, green on front


----------



## TheCubingAddict980 (Nov 16, 2019)

7.99
Scramble: U F' L B R' B' D' B' R U F2 R L D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R

Solution:
y z2
D R' F' D L2' // cross
U' R U' R' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
L' U L y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U' L U U R U' R' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U R' U R // 4th pair
// last layer skip

42 moves / 7.99 = 5.25 TPS


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 16, 2019)

12.086, beat previous by half a second

R' U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 D R2 D' L2 B' L' R2 F' R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> 12.086, beat previous by half a second
> 
> R' U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 D R2 D' L2 B' L' R2 F' R2


nice f2l
ll was trash


----------



## Nutybaconator (Nov 18, 2019)

(5.139) super lucky. 
scramble: R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 R F D2 U B' D' L2 D' L'
Inspection: x2 y
xxCross: D' U L D L' U' L R'
3rd pair: y D R U R' D'
4th pair: y' U2 R U R' U R' F R F'
1LLL: U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
AUF: U'


----------



## CruddyCuber (Nov 18, 2019)

11.57 seconds

F U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 F L2 U' B L' D' R D B2 R F'

Here’s a link to my reconstruction.









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Easy cross, lots of free pairs, and a pll skip. (I had a ridiculously bad solution for the last pair, that probably kept me from being sub-11


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 19, 2019)

Nutybaconator said:


> (5.139) super lucky.
> scramble: R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 R F D2 U B' D' L2 D' L'
> Inspection: x2 y
> xxCross: D' U L D L' U' L R'
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Tom163 (Nov 26, 2019)

That's my PB Scramble:

U' F' L B2 R D' L' F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2


How I solved it?

x2// inspection

F' L' F' L2 D'// Cross
U' R L' U R' L // F2L #1 and #2
U2 y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //F2L #3
y R U R' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2l #4
y F R U R' U' F2' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U2 M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // PLL
U2 // AUF

I used reduced CFOP, and my time was 26.62.

Share your scrambles!


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tom163 said:


> x2// inspection
> F' L' F' L2 D'// Cross
> U' R L' U R' L // F2L #1 and #2
> U2 y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //F2L #3
> ...


Very nice solution for the cross and the first 2 F2L pairs!
The 3rd F2L pair can be solved without a rotation. (yellow top blue front, U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R)
The 4th F2L pair can be a lot more efficient. (yellow top green front, U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F)
You could've done an U move instead of a rotation to solve the OLL stage. Btw, try this alg (same angle): r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' F'

Overall, very nice solve. I'm very sure that you can improve very quickly from here!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> F' D' B2 U' D' R2 L' U B' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2
> 
> 11.26
> this is also with ZZ so idk if it is a good cfop scramble or not,


This is a great scramble. Complete LL skip lol


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Nov 27, 2019)

I average sub 18, but I never connect on my lucky solves! I got a PB a few days a go in 12.08 seconds, but I’m sure someone else can do it quicker

Scramble: B' F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' R F2 U' F2 U2 R 
Cube: GAN XS
Method: CFOP 4LLL

White Cross
x2 y// Inspection (red front white bottom).
R2 D R’// Cross
U L U’ L’// F2L 1
U2 R’ U2 R L’ U L// F2L 2
U R U2 R’ U’ R’ U2 R y U’ L’ U L// F2L 3
y U2 L’ U L// F2L 4
F R U R’ U’ F’// OLL 1
U R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2// OLL 2
R2 U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F U// PLL

60 moves

I just realised how inefficient my F2l is, but ah well, lucky start for me which was nice and fluid.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 27, 2019)

This is my long standing PB. It was 16.23 and it was the second ever sub 20 solve. I got my first sub 20 just few solves before this one and I was averaging 30+ at the time. It took me another couple of months before i got another sub 19.

Time: 16.23
Scramble: R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R' U B' U B2 F U' B
Method: CFOP with 2-look OLL
Cube: Gan 354M
x

//so got a 4 move xcross on blue, yay. so much I could see in inspection
U' R' F2 R

//my lookahead is very bad so the most lucky situation is when both pieces of an F2L pair are right in front of me
U' R U' R' U R U R'

//now I saw the orange-white pair and just solved it 
L U L' y U R' U' R

//and it turned out that in the process I set up a last pair for a simple insert with edges oriented of OLL
U R U' R' 

//OLL
U
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

//N-perm
L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' 
U'

link to reconstruction


----------



## Tom163 (Nov 27, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Very nice solution for the cross and the first 2 F2L pairs!
> The 3rd F2L pair can be solved without a rotation. (yellow top blue front, U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R)
> The 4th F2L pair can be a lot more efficient. (yellow top green front, U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F)
> You could've done an U move instead of a rotation to solve the OLL stage. Btw, try this alg (same angle): r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' F'
> ...


Thanks for your message, I'm sure that it will help me with my solves. I didn't see that form of make the 4th F2L but thanks for say me that form.


----------



## Tom163 (Nov 27, 2019)

LOL I had 2 PB's on 2 days


There's the new PB's scramble

B' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R2 U2 F' D' L U B'

How i solved it?

y x' // inspection
D B D R' F R // Cross 
R U R' U' y R U' R'// 1st F2L
y2 R U R' y R U R' U2' R U' R'// 2nd F2L
U y' R U2 R' U' L' U L // 3rd F2L
U R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // 4th F2l
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
U'// AUF


Another similar solve is

y x' // inspection
D B D R' F R // Cross 
R U R' U' y R U' R'// 1st F2L
y2 R U R' y R U R' U2' R U' R'// 2nd F2L
U y' R U L' U L U2 R' // 3rd F2L
U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U2' R U2 R U R' // 4th F2l
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2' U2 M'// PLL
U // AUF

I used CFOP but with intuitive F2L , and my time was 25.67

Thanks for reading, and try this scramble!


----------



## Llewelys (Nov 28, 2019)

Tom163 said:


> B' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R2 U2 F' D' L U B'
> 
> y x' // inspection
> D B D R' F R // Cross
> ...



I know this isn't the place to do solve critiques but:

*Cross*
There's an easier cross solution:
z
(D U') L F' D
The first D puts the blue opposite green and the U' puts white on top of green so it can be inserted at the same time. This solution is one move shorter and more fingertrick friendly (regripless and the D and U' can be done at the same time so it feels like a 4 move solution)


Spoiler: Discussion about cross



As a side note, when you have a cross solution planned think about the fingertricks and look for a better angle if necessary: on your last PB


Tom163 said:


> U' F' L B2 R D' L' F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2
> x2// inspection
> F' L' F' L2 D'// Cross


you could have done the cross like this:
x2 y'
R' F' R' F2 D'
That's the same thing but from a different angle, and it's regripless if you start with your right thumb on the UFR sticker.
(with experience you'll find more efficient solutions, like F' R' F D')



*1st F2L pair*
That's a good solution if you don't want to use fancy algs, so the only advice I have here is to take the habit of solving pairs in back slots, even if it means using your left hand:
R U R' U' y' L U' L'

*2nd F2L pair*
Never do y2 rotations; they're useless as they don't change edge orientation.
You can solve this specific case like this:
U2 L U' L' y' U R U' R'

*3rd F2L pair*
Same as for the 1st F2L pair, that's a good solution if you don't want to use fancy algs. I'll just say that doing y' U R U2 R' U' L' U L is better than doing U y' R U2 R' U' L' U L since it allows the first part of the alg to be regripless. As a rule of thumb: rotate before starting your alg.
_Edit:_ you don't even need to rotate for this case, you can do U L' U L2 U' L', which is just L' U L + L U' L'.

*4th F2L pair*
Good solution.
Another solution would be: U2 F (R U R' U') F' (U R U' R'). That's a good solution because it's rotationless and it's F (sexy) F' (inverse sexy)

*OLL*
Nothing to say here

*PLL*
Don't rotate during PLL, unless there's a rotation in your alg. It's faster to follow this pattern: AUF - alg - AUF than this one: AUF - rotation - alg - AUF


----------



## Tom163 (Nov 28, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> I know this isn't the place to do solve critiques but:
> 
> *Cross*
> There's an easier cross solution:
> ...


 Thanks, i will put your tips on my solves, and im sure that it will help me


----------



## Codanovia (Nov 28, 2019)

L2 D' B' R U' D2 B L2 F' R' F2 R U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 L2
Time: 17.19
White cross on bottom


----------



## waltermcy0110 (Nov 28, 2019)

R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D' B' D2 B2 U2 L' U R' 

z2 x // Inspection
M U' M2' Uw R Uw' Rw' //F2B(7/7) 
Uw M' Uw' M'//Fix Centres(4/11) 
U' U' R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL(10/21) 
U M' U M' U M2' U2 M2' // LSE(8/29)
//21:50, 1/11/2019 
//8.86s, 3.27 TPS


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 1, 2019)

I can’t believe it guys! Just got my first sub 10, as it was 8.87!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Although I average 17 with 4LLL, I got a 1LLL and efficient start which I dont think I’ll break for years!!!!! (Sorry guys I’m just so pumped)

Try it yourself and see what you get: F' D' F' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B R D R U2 F D2

Solution: 

x2 y’// Inspection (orange front white bottom)
D R’ F2 D’ R// Cross + F2L 1

I personally did not see I would get a pair solved, but whilst solving the cross I noticed I’d solved it, so I braced myself to turn extra fast as this solve could be good. Standard cross.

U’ R’ U R U’ R U R’// F2L 2

Lookahead was superb and execution was fast

y’ R U’ R’ U2 y’ R’ U’ R// F2L 3

Lookahead was superb and execution was fast. As I solved this I noticed the fourth pair was paired up ready to insert and that all edges were oriented.

U2 L’ U’ L// F2L 4 + OLL SKIP

I didn’t notice I’d get an OLL skip I guess I was blessed

R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F U2// PLL

And then I was blessed again by a T perm.

39 moves: 4.4 TPS

All I can say is damn.....


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 1, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> I can’t believe it guys! Just got my first sub 10, as it was 8.87!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Although I average 17 with 4LLL, I got a 1LLL and efficient start which I dont think I’ll break for years!!!!! (Sorry guys I’m just so pumped)
> 
> ...




lol I tried the scramble and did the exact same solution.
But I had cold hands and only got 8.09.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2019)

Not sure what just happened or how I managed to get an 8.443 out of this scramble (even with a good OLL and a PLL skip), but here it is

B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U L' U F L' B F2 R B2 R'


----------



## Tom163 (Dec 29, 2019)

Finally sub 20!!!

Scramble: R' B2 F U L' U2 R' B L2 D L' U2 L' R' D' L D B2 U' D 

I don't remember how i did it, so there's no reconstruction 

My time: 19.416

Hope you try this scramble.

Bye


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2019)

Tom163 said:


> Finally sub 20!!!
> 
> Scramble: R' B2 F U L' U2 R' B L2 D L' U2 L' R' D' L D B2 U' D
> 
> ...


I did it in 29.78. Messed up f2l.

20.37+ second try, on opposite cross.

I quit


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm sub-14 and I got 6.93 with it: B U D B' D' L' U R' F R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2019)

Rafaello said:


> I'm sub-14 and I got 6.93 with it: B U D B' D' L' U R' F R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2


13.77 second try...


----------



## Greetron (Dec 29, 2019)

Time: 12.41
Scramble: B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L' U2 F D U F' U B' R2 F'

White Cross.


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 29, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 13.77 second try...


Can You post reconstruction? I will post my solution tomorrow


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 30, 2019)

Rafaello said:


> Can You post reconstruction? I will post my solution tomorrow


I think I can't replicate, but I can do my best to post a short solution

EDIT:
(41h, 45q, 41s, 43e)
z2 y2 L F' R' u' // XCROSS
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // P2
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R // P3
d R' U' R // P4
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 30, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I think I can't replicate, but I can do my best to post a short solution
> 
> EDIT:
> (41h, 45q, 41s, 43e)
> ...


So ok... i know my 2 pair wasn't optimal but gave me better cases later. There is my solution.

Solve:
x2 //preinspection
L F' R' D' //xcross + one pair wrong inserted
R U R' U y L U' L' //second pair
U2 L' U L //third pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'//last pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL
U2//AUF


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 30, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> I average sub 18, but I never connect on my lucky solves! I got a PB a few days a go in 12.08 seconds, but I’m sure someone else can do it quicker
> 
> Scramble: B' F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' R F2 U' F2 U2 R
> Cube: GAN XS
> ...


Got 11.173 on it.


----------



## MarkA64 (Jan 3, 2020)

New PB!

U' F U' F2 L' F2 U R' D R F2 R2 L F2 U2 L' F2 

White top, green front.

Time: 11.33!


----------



## effperm (Nov 27, 2020)

my pb scramble is a 5.37
R' F' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 B' R2 B' L D2 B2 D F2 L D2 B

my solution to that was



Spoiler: if you want to try the scramble yourself



x2 // inspection
F' D' L D' R' F2 R // xcross
R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'// OLL



it was a really lucky solve
especially the start


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

L' D U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L B' L' B2 U2 L' B
it was an 8.70


Spoiler



Inspection:z2
cross:UR’
F2L1 DRU’R’D’
F2L 2:yU’RUR’F’U’F
F2L 3:U’R’U’R
F2L 4:FU’F’
OLL:URUR’U’R’FRF’
PLL:U2RUR’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_D_U2_B2_U2_R2_B2_R2_B-_U2_F_L_B-_L-_B2_U2_L-_B &alg=z2UR-//cross DRU-R-D-//pair_1 yU-RUR-UF-U-F//pair_2 U-R-U-R//pair_3 FU-F-//pair_4 URUR-U-R-FRF-//OLL U2RUR-F-RUR-U-R-FR2U-R-//PLL&title=PB 8.70


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 28, 2020)

R' B' R2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F R2 B' U F L R B' D2 F L
Time: 8.71


----------



## scrubizilla (Nov 28, 2020)

Llewelys said:


> I _s m a s h e d _my previous 16.25 PB with a 13.99 with this scramble: R' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 D R' F U' B D2 R2 B2
> 
> Edit: Here's the reconstruction
> z2 y // inspection
> ...


ok so i tried your reconsturction and you missed the orange green pair. when i solved it with that pair i was able to get a sub 10 solve (i average around 15 seconds.

ok i dont think you even are ever going to reply to this since its been like, a year so yeah i just was excited about that!


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Nov 29, 2020)

Pb: 1.00 2x2
I lost the scramble but it was a last layer skip
white on top green on front
Reconstruction
R’ F/U R2 U’ R’


----------



## Llewelys (Nov 29, 2020)

@scrubizilla Well you quoted my message so I got the notification  What do you mean I missed the orange green pair? It's the first one I did


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 4, 2020)

My pb scramble is L' U2 D' R' D' B' D' F L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 B2 R L U2. I did white cross


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 15, 2020)

oh wow cool


Llewelys said:


> @scrubizilla Well you quoted my message so I got the notification  What do you mean I missed the orange green pair? It's the first one I did


oh wow cool i quess i didnt see that sorry- nice job!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't have my fastest solve but I have some PBs reconstructions from the past, maybe thery're useful for anyone



Spoiler: 9.92





```
L' F' U B U' R F' D' B2 D' B U B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U D

z2 y
U' L F' B
U L' U L y R' U R
U' L' U L2 U' L'
U L' U L U2' L' U L
U y L' U L
U2 r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2'
```






Spoiler: 11.14





```
U D F D' L' U' F2 U D2 B' R F2 U' D B2 U B2 L2 D B2 D'

y
D' L2 F' D2
L U' L' U2' y R U R'
U R' U R L' U L
U R' U R U' y' L U L'
U L' U L
U' f' L' U' L U f
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
```






Spoiler: 12.72





```
L F' R2 F R B R' D' F U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2

x2 y'
R' F L' F' L2 U' y' L2
U2 y L U L'
U L' U' L R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U R'
y L U L'
U f R U R' U' f'
```






Spoiler: 13.xx





```
F' D' L' D' B2 U2 F' B' D B L' D2 B2 U B2 R2 U D2 L2 U' L2

x' z // inspection
R2' D' U x' U L F' // cross
L' U2' L U' R' U' R // first pair
L' U2' L U2' f' L' f // second pair
R U R' L' U L U' R U2' R' // third pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // fourth pair
U U' r' U' R U' R' U2' r // oll
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll
```






Spoiler: 14.67





```
U F R2 U R U' L F L D2 B R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D'

54stm
14.67s
3.68tps

y R D' R' D' R2 L U' L
y' U' R' U R
U' L' U L2 U' L'
U2 L' U' L U2 R U R'
U' L' U L U2 y L U L'
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2
```


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

My 3x3 PB is a 7.25 single


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 22, 2020)

my pb is 11.73 the scramble is F' L' B2 R U2 L F2 R D2 L' U2 F L U R F U' R F2


----------

